# Rebates on Garmin GPSMap's and Raymarine C140W Widescreen Display



## JTHElectronics (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of great manufacturer promotions going on now. 

The <U>Raymarine C140W Widescreen Multifunction Display with US Coastal Cartography</U> is currently eligible for a *$1000 Rebate* and you get a *free SR100 Receiver*. This rebate offer from Raymarine is good until 3/31/10.

Garmin is offering a *$100 Rebate* on many models of their <U>GPSMap</U> line of <U>chartplotters</U>. This rebate program is available until 4/4/10.

The rebate forms and product information are available in the online store so stop in for complete information.

Jay

*JTH Marine Electronics*

www.jthelectronics.com


----------

